# "Need For Speed: Shift Has Stopped Working" Comes Up When I Try To Load The Game.



## Pegman144 (Jan 4, 2010)

*"Need For Speed: Shift Has Stopped Working" Comes Up When I Try To Load The Game.*

When I try to load NFS:Shift a black box in the upper right hand corner comes up and "Need For Speed: SHIFT Has Stopped Working" comes up (not in the black box). My system is as follows...

Vista 32-bit

HP Pavilion a6120n

Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 @ 2.00GHz w/ Viiv Technology

4GB Memory (2 stock 1GB cards and 1 2GB card)

Graphics Card: Intel 82945g Express Chipset Family and 256Mb of total available gaphics memory.

I might need to get a REAL video card because this one is crap.
PLEASE Help!


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: "Need For Speed: Shift Has Stopped Working" Comes Up When I Try To Load The Game.*

*Hi and welcome to TSF*,
Your intel integrated graphics chip is not good enough to run this game.
You will need a dedicated card to run it. Could you give us the brand and wattage of your Power Supply Unit.
Also the brand and model of your Motherboard.
Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: "Need For Speed: Shift Has Stopped Working" Comes Up When I Try To Load The Game.*

Hi, welcome to TSF

The Intel 82945g Express Chipset is not designed for modern games like NFS Shift. To get decent framerates, or even run it at all, you'll need a proper PCIE graphics card.

Download and run *CPU-Z*, click the Mainboard tab and post back with the details under the Motherboard and Graphic Interface sections so we can see what kind of graphics card you can upgrade to.

Remove the side panel from your computer and post back with the details from the PSU label (make/model, total watts). Whenever you upgrade the graphics card, you have to make sure the PSU will be strong enough for the increased power requirements of the new card.

I think the power supply for the A6120N is only 250W, in which case you'll definitely need a new PSU (550W minimum, preferably 650W with at least 30A/+12V).


EDIT: Sorry Floop, didn't see your reply there. Was too busy googling the system specs. :smile:


----------



## Pegman144 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: "Need For Speed: Shift Has Stopped Working" Comes Up When I Try To Load The Game.*

Mother Board:
Manufacturer- ASUSTek Computer
Model- Leonite2 6.00
Chipset- Intel i945P/PL/G/GZ Rev. A2
Southbridge- Intel 82801 GB (ICH7/R)
LPCIO- Fintek F8000

BIOS:
Brand- Phoenix Technologies
Version- 5.17

PSU:
Brand- Bestec
Model- ATX-250-122 REV.3R
Output- 250W

I figured it would be the video card.

I was wondering what else i would need to make this pc a decent gaming computer (besides upgrading to windows 7) without breaking the bank.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: "Need For Speed: Shift Has Stopped Working" Comes Up When I Try To Load The Game.*

To play games like NFS Shift, you'll need a 512mb PCIE graphics card that supports shader version 3.0 (something like the GeForce 9800 or better) and a good quality 550-650W PSU. Possibly a new CPU as well if yours isn't good enough to cope with the demands of a new graphics card.

The minimum CPU requirement for NFS Shift is a 1.6GHz Core 2, but realistically you'd be better off with a 2.4GHz or higher depending on what graphics card you go for.


----------



## Pegman144 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: "Need For Speed: Shift Has Stopped Working" Comes Up When I Try To Load The Game.*

I have chosen a XFX - ATI Radeon HD 4350 1GB DDR2 PCI Express Graphics Card and a Corsair - 400W ATX CPU Power Supply to go with it. Would this be sufficient upgrades? Would i need to upgrade my cpu if i do this and if so how do i do that? what CPUs would be compatible with the motherboard? the socket is 775 LGA. I don't want to spend too much money on this, i want to keep it under $300.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: "Need For Speed: Shift Has Stopped Working" Comes Up When I Try To Load The Game.*

Your CPU is adequate.


The Radeon 4350 will play the game, but it's still fairly low end so you'd be getting the lowest settings. I'd get a Radeon 4550 or 4650 if you can afford it. Also, XFX isn't the best brand for ATI cards, look for Sapphire or PowerColor.


----------



## satya4099 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: "Need For Speed: Shift Has Stopped Working" Comes Up When I Try To Load The Game.*



Pegman144 said:


> I have chosen a XFX - ATI Radeon HD 4350 1GB DDR2 PCI Express Graphics Card and a Corsair - 400W ATX CPU Power Supply to go with it. Would this be sufficient upgrades? Would i need to upgrade my cpu if i do this and if so how do i do that? what CPUs would be compatible with the motherboard? the socket is 775 LGA. I don't want to spend too much money on this, i want to keep it under $300.


 
Don't choose HD 4350,coz it's a buull s#!t graphics card,I had bought this graphics card 2 month's back and I want to sell it now because it is unable to play nfs shift properly.It also burnt my HDD.


----------

